# Jittermugs - Faversham



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I love good news stories and this is certainly one of them

I had the pleasure of training the team the week prior to opening and was really impressed with the passion in which they applied themselves and at the amount of research they had done in running a coffee business










The mugs pictured are in use in the cafe and can also be purchased.

There was also some fab arty photos that were yet to be hung when I left and I have already seen these mentioned in other articles too

I can't wait to go back and visit. Hopefully on a really cold day as their roaring log fire will keep me toasty as I sample their wares.

If you are passing by please pop in and mention you are a Coffee Forums UK member too


----------

